

Tinder CEO quits amidst Twitter storm over marriage and North Korea claims - alexwoodcreates
http://www.thememo.com/2015/08/13/tinder-ceo-quits-amidst-twitter-storm-over-married-users-north-korea-claims/

======
stephenr
CEO for scumbag company appears to also be a scumbag. News at 11.

------
api
They swiped away their CEO. :P

